# Camber Overrated



## speeddemon4508 (Mar 21, 2015)

I want to be good, but I have not mastered a camber board. I seem to catch more edges when going across groomers. 

Granted I live on the east coast and think it would be easier to ride camber in a place with more powder. Starting to think camber is Over-rated. All this edge hold talk, but you have to be really engaged just to reach the level of advertised "edge hold". I may be sticking with an Arbor system rocker.

Any thoughts on this is much appreciated!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Honestly...

Just sounds like you can't ride.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

How much riding have you done?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Sounds like you don't know how to ride or that camber has edge bite and you have to weight and unweight it, which is a bitch in powder.


----------



## speeddemon4508 (Mar 21, 2015)

I've only been riding for a year, I had some good runs so I know I can ride, but when I first started I caught edges when I know I was doing everything right. I just don't see the point of a camber with contact points way at the edge of the board. How is that better than Arbors contact points right at the feet? Just want to see what others are riding and get a solid opinion on the difference in performance between board styles


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

speeddemon4508 said:


> I've only been riding for a year, I had some good runs so I know I can ride, but when I first started I caught edges when I know I was doing everything right. I just don't see the point of a camber with contact points way at the edge of the board. How is that better than Arbors contact points right at the feet? Just want to see what others are riding and get a solid opinion on the difference in performance between board styles


If you're catching edges, you're not doing everything right. IMO, the one big downside to learning to ride on alternate camber profiles is that you can get away with a lot of sloppy mistakes.


----------



## speeddemon4508 (Mar 21, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> speeddemon4508 said:
> 
> 
> > I've only been riding for a year, I had some good runs so I know I can ride, but when I first started I caught edges when I know I was doing everything right. I just don't see the point of a camber with contact points way at the edge of the board. How is that better than Arbors contact points right at the feet? Just want to see what others are riding and get a solid opinion on the difference in performance between board styles
> ...



Thanks for the feedback, I guess I'm trying to find out whether spending more time on an alternative board will help the transition to camber, or are the rides so much different that I would be starting at square one riding camber?


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm a beginner who rides a camber(sort of, K2 Subculture and it's "Camber 2.0) board and have no troubles.


----------



## speeddemon4508 (Mar 21, 2015)

ThredJack said:


> I'm a beginner who rides a camber(sort of, K2 Subculture and it's "Camber 2.0) board and have no troubles.


Thanks I just checked the board out and looks like a good purchase for next season


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

speeddemon4508 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I guess I'm trying to find out whether spending more time on an alternative board will help the transition to camber, or are the rides so much different that I would be starting at square one riding camber?


You got it backwards...spending more time on a camber will help the transition to an alternative


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Only crapy chief complains knives being too sharp.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I rode some sort of rocker exclusively until I demoed a camber board this winter. I had no issues with it being catchy.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Dude, sounds like you are flat basing and skidding out everything, which can get you down a mountain with a rocker board, but will kick your ass with camber.

That doesn't mean it's overrated. You just don't know how to use it. When you figure it out, you will appreciate the power and spring in generates out of each carves, and the pop it delivers.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> You got it backwards...spending more time on a camber will help the transition to an alternative


^this^ *x1000!!* 

I learned to ride on camber! I honestly can't understand some of the trouble people keep saying they have with it! :dunno: Then again,.. I found the few full rocker'd decks I've demo'd to be washy as FUCK!!  :dunno:


:hairy:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

speeddemon4508 said:


> I want to be good, but I have not mastered a camber board. I seem to catch more edges when going across groomers.
> 
> Granted I live on the east coast and think it would be easier to ride camber in a place with more powder. Starting to think camber is Over-rated. All this edge hold talk, but you have to be really engaged just to reach the level of advertised "edge hold". I may be sticking with an Arbor system rocker.
> 
> Any thoughts on this is much appreciated!


Awesome. Another 1st time poster stirring some caca.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> full rocker'd decks


My least favorite camber profile.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

OP -- As others pointed out it sounds like you actually developed some bad habits that were masked by your current board profile. It's never too late to fix them though. You should have a friend video tape you riding and post it for critique. I bet you'd get a lot of great advice on how to clean things up, rather than asking if camber is overrated.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

DevilWithin said:


> I bet you'd get a lot of great advice on how to clean things up


Or he'll get a paddlin'


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

Rocker + ice could hurt you worse than bad form on camber. Learning to ride on the edges properly will allow better hold at speed.


----------



## snowbrdr (Oct 18, 2010)

My friend recently bought a new stiffer board. His old one was probably 15 years old, and camber to flat. The new board was rocker and camber but he was catching edges. Turned out he was just not bending his knees enough, so it might just be you have to tweak your technique like others are already saying. Once he bent his knees enough the board immediately responded.


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> My least favorite camber profile.


My second board was rockered. It was awful. I will never go back to a fully rockered board. Carving was impossible. It sucked in every way. Currently riding a traditional camber board, and as a main deck, I cant see myself riding anything other than traditional camber. I want to get a powder board for next year that is cambered but with a rockered nose, but only because I hear that rocker really does help in pow.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

speeddemon4508 said:


> I've only been riding for a year, I had some good runs so I know I can ride, but when I first started I caught edges when I know I was doing everything right. I just don't see the point of a camber with contact points way at the edge of the board. How is that better than Arbors contact points right at the feet? Just want to see what others are riding and get a solid opinion on the difference in performance between board styles


you're doing it wrong then. You need more practice with fundamentals before you claim camber is overrated.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> If you're catching edges, you're not doing everything right.


+1,000,000 :hairy:

Guns don't kill people, people kill people


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

poutanen said:


> +1,000,000 :hairy:
> 
> Guns don't kill people, people kill people


Guns don't kill people, *I* kill people with guns!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ThredJack said:


> Guns don't kill people, *I* kill people with guns!


:question: …you use _*your*_ guns to kill people?? Or you kill people who _*Own*_ guns??? Lets be _clear_ about the semantics here now people!!!  :laugh:


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> :question: …you use _*your*_ guns to kill people?? Or you kill people who _*Own*_ guns??? Lets be _clear_ about the semantics here now people!!!  :laugh:


*I* use *my* guns to kill people. Come now Chomps, you know what I meant.


----------



## Swizzcapz (Nov 10, 2012)

Camber helps perfect your riding techniques. I usually ride a flying V (hybrid camber/rocker). But I'll bust out my custom x (camber) from time to time to keep my skills fresh


----------



## chrisdude112 (Feb 18, 2015)

speeddemon4508 said:


> I want to be good, but I have not mastered a camber board. I seem to catch more edges when going across groomers.
> 
> Granted I live on the east coast and think it would be easier to ride camber in a place with more powder. Starting to think camber is Over-rated. All this edge hold talk, but you have to be really engaged just to reach the level of advertised "edge hold". I may be sticking with an Arbor system rocker.
> 
> Any thoughts on this is much appreciated!


I think that the consensus is to stay on the cambered board until you figure out why you keep catching edges. 

Keep your edge holds nose (front foot) heavy. This will keep your tail light and you'll actually be able to "feel" your edge catch and stop it. That's what I did when started carving switch.


----------



## speeddemon4508 (Mar 21, 2015)

chrisdude112 said:


> speeddemon4508 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to be good, but I have not mastered a camber board. I seem to catch more edges when going across groomers.
> ...


Thanks for the thoughtful advice. I'm trying to make a purchasing decision. Do you ride camber in powder with much success?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

speeddemon4508 said:


> Thanks for the thoughtful advice. I'm trying to make a purchasing decision. Do you ride camber in powder with much success?


depends on the depth of pow, the terrain that the pow is on and the type of pow...also the shape of the cambered board...like a shovel nose pintail...can work great


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

camber 'overrated' really isn't right imo, more like a preference, or best for certain conditions. now i know, for pow and tight gnar, its not what you want to be on


----------



## speeddemon4508 (Mar 21, 2015)

CassMT said:


> camber 'overrated' really isn't right imo, more like a preference, or best for certain conditions. now i know, for pow and tight gnar, its not what you want to be on


Overrated probably is not right, I agree. That came from me looking for opinions on YouTube and review sites. I understand camber is the traditional style, but innovation in snowboarding tech can reveal something a lot better. And personality I think that starts with the position of contact points. I don't think camber is best suited for groomers in the northeast with a ton of traffic and bumps on runs. The level of engagement you need from edge hold takes some of the fun out of riding


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

As you said you live on the East Coast then I'm sure you aren't seeing enough powder to make riding traditional camber any sort of problem. I live out here on the East Coast too. We did have a great year but not to the extent of making riding camber even remotely difficult.

I ride a Custom X (full STIFF camber) and had no problem with any of the powder we've seen this year. It sounds to me, as others have said, that you aren't doing everything right and that you have to work on proper technique.
Being able to ride down the mountain doesn't mean you are riding down the mountain correctly. If you are catchng edges then you are riding wrong.


----------



## chrisdude112 (Feb 18, 2015)

speeddemon4508 said:


> Thanks for the thoughtful advice. I'm trying to make a purchasing decision. Do you ride camber in powder with much success?





wrathfuldeity said:


> depends on the depth of pow, the terrain that the pow is on and the type of pow...also the shape of the cambered board...like a shovel nose pintail...can work great


^^ what he said. My cambered custom is exhausting to ride in pow. It really makes sure i keep all my weight to the back and rides like a 2x4 in pow. I use a Process FV for pow, now (RCR). It's a softer flex and has some rocker in the tail and nose to keep me floating. It rides pretty well.

You'll prefer a shorter tail and a fat, long nose. Camber isn't that ideal for powder, but there are pow specific cambers. You can always set back your stance to give yourself a long nose and short tail.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

speeddemon4508 said:


> Overrated probably is not right, I agree. That came from me looking for opinions on YouTube and review sites. I understand camber is the traditional style, *but innovation in snowboarding tech can reveal something a lot better*. And personality I think that starts with the position of contact points. *I don't think camber is best suited for groomers in the northeast with a ton of traffic and bumps on runs. The level of engagement you need from edge hold takes some of the fun out of riding*


1. Snowboarding tech revealed things EASIER not better. Example: full rocker to make it easier for freestyle riding. Buttering, jibbing, etc. Hybrid profiles for deep powder riding. etc etc

2. I think your inexperience is showing here (no insult). Camber might be best suited for the northeast as we generally have lower snow totals and regularly more icy and/or hard packed conditions. Camber offers the best stability in those instances. 

You mentioned crowded trails. That says to me that you are most likely riding beginner trails. Navigating that traffic you would be off on camber where you can make quick movements to avoid other riders and objects. As you progress as a rider maintaining that level of engagement becomes natural/automatic.


----------



## chrisdude112 (Feb 18, 2015)

Soul06 said:


> 1. Snowboarding tech revealed things EASIER not better. Example: full rocker to make it easier for freestyle riding. Buttering, jibbing, etc. Hybrid profiles for deep powder riding. etc etc
> 
> 2. I think your inexperience is showing here (no insult). Camber might be best suited for the northeast as we generally have lower snow totals and regularly more icy and/or hard packed conditions. Camber offers the best stability in those instances.
> 
> You mentioned crowded trails. That says to me that you are most likely riding beginner trails. Navigating that traffic you would be off on camber where you can make quick movements to avoid other riders and objects. As you progress as a rider maintaining that level of engagement becomes natural/automatic.


The last paragraph is more true than you think. I ran into like 4 people this year on my RCR just because it stops a little slower than my custom. Once on moguls (my fault) and the other times were just collisions that I couldn't avoid on that board.. It was crowded and I go fast. It was never a problem until this year!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

speeddemon4508 said:


> Overrated probably is not right, I agree. That came from me looking for opinions on YouTube and review sites. I understand camber is the traditional style, but innovation in snowboarding tech can reveal something a lot better. And personality I think that starts with the position of contact points. I don't think camber is best suited for groomers in the northeast with a ton of traffic and bumps on runs. The level of engagement you need from edge hold takes some of the fun out of riding


You seem to just be throwing around phrases (e.g. "camber is overrated" or "innovation in snowboard tech can reveal something a lot better") without putting it in any context.

You started this thread by saying you wanted to be "better" and equated with that with wanting to ride camber, but your post quoted above seems to focus more on you having fun. Generally speaking, traditional camber boards require a higher level of skill to ride properly without catching edges, but if having fun does not require you to have that better technique, knock yourself out. You could be "better" by doing lots of cool ground tricks instead of better by carving. I'm not sure how you want to ride trails in the east. Camber is not overrated for having better edge hold and carving better. 

Good snowboarders can use that all day long on groomers with traffic and bumps. The "level of engagement" you mention is just good technique and becomes more natural and automatic as you improve. It sounds like you are not at that level and you will have more fun if it is easier. That's fine, but it doesn't make your statements accurate.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

camber is good


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

speeddemon4508 said:


> ….I don't think camber is best suited for groomers in the northeast with a ton of traffic and bumps on runs. *The level of engagement you need from edge hold takes some of the fun out of riding*





Kenai said:


> ….You started this thread by saying you wanted to be "better" and equated with that with wanting to ride camber…
> 
> *The "level of engagement" you mention is just good technique and becomes more natural and automatic as you improve.*





speeddemon4508 said:


> *I've only been riding for a year, I had some good runs so I know I can ride,* but when I first started I caught edges when I know I was doing everything right…..





Soul06 said:


> *...2. I think your inexperience is showing here (no insult).* Camber might be best suited for the northeast….
> 
> Camber offers the best stability in those instances.
> 
> *….As you progress as a rider maintaining that level of engagement becomes natural/automatic.*


As Soul06 (…and others) have mentioned,.. (…and I do not intend this as an insult either!) I do think his statement about your "inexperience showing" is an accurate assessment!!!

You haven't been riding all that long and having learned to ride on camber myself? I agree that a little more experience and effort and things that are tripping you up right now, will get worked out and become pretty automatic!

I first learned how to ride, then to ride switch, then learned to do nose & tail presses and flat spins, front and backside,..? _All_ while riding a full camber, stiff directional board!

Once that increased "_edge awareness_" that camber, of necessity teaches you? Once that becomes "natural?" You will find yourself a _MUCH_ better rider on just about any board you choose to ride! I vote for you to keep at it on the cambered ride and see where it takes you!!!

Just my personal opinion and 2₵ on the matter, fwiw! :dunno:


----------



## speeddemon4508 (Mar 21, 2015)

Kenai said:


> speeddemon4508 said:
> 
> 
> > Overrated probably is not right, I agree. That came from me looking for opinions on YouTube and review sites. I understand camber is the traditional style, but innovation in snowboarding tech can reveal something a lot better. And personality I think that starts with the position of contact points. I don't think camber is best suited for groomers in the northeast with a ton of traffic and bumps on runs. The level of engagement you need from edge hold takes some of the fun out of riding
> ...


That's exactly it, I just want to have fun sometimes and not have to worry about cracking my skull because I didn't engage enough at an unexpecting drop. If you knew some of the drops I'm referring to you would understand. Also I wanted general consensus on things like contact points and riding styles that is not available elsewhere on the Web. Everyone is focused on high level riding and that's cool, but I'm doing this for leisure (and don't you dare tell me to ski lol) I know I can ride leisurely and have a fast fun ride on alternative boards (taking advantage of the forgiveness to just coast). I longboard, and you have a lot more leniency. I had this same leniency with certain types of snowboards. I should also add that I rode 156 cm camber versus Arbor's 158 cm flat rocker so maybe the 2 cm difference in length made all the difference.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

speeddemon4508 said:


> That's exactly it, I just want to have fun sometimes and not have to worry about cracking my skull because I didn't engage enough at an unexpecting drop. If you knew some of the drops I'm referring to you would understand. Also I wanted general consensus on things like contact points and riding styles that is not available elsewhere on the Web. Everyone is focused on high level riding and that's cool, but I'm doing this for leisure (and don't you dare tell me to ski lol) I know I can ride leisurely and have a fast fun ride on alternative boards (taking advantage of the forgiveness to just coast). I longboard, and you have a lot more leniency. I had this same leniency with certain types of snowboards. I should also add that I rode 156 cm camber versus Arbor's 158 cm flat rocker so maybe the 2 cm difference in length made all the difference.


Some analogies I've used to describe traditional camber are manual transmissions in cars or blade irons in golf, they will give you maximum precision and control (in most situations) but they require more attention and won't mask user error. Innovations in materials and construction have made things better, profiles are mostly designed to make things easier, at least in my opinion. 

If you want a leisurely ride then by all means get yourself a hybrid profile, they are popular for a reason just like auto transmission cars and cavity back golf clubs. Unfortunately you're not going to find any consensus on preferred contact points or riding style, these things come down to personal preference which is the reason there are so many hybrid variations.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

I would say it also depends greatly on your riding style and what you like to do.

If you only ride in the park, you won't want to be on a stiff camber board.
If you only ride all-mountain, you won't want a pure rocker board.

I first learned on an old Burton Custom. Then switched to a Ride Yukon which is full camber. My new board is a Ride Highlife UL - hybrid mostly camber with rocker in the tip for float in powder. I absolutely love the board. It has seen both powder and ice this season and I have not had problems with either.

I'm an all-mountain rider, so when I was looking for a board, I wanted something stiff and camber. I don't spend time in the park and have no need for a rocker board.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

speeddemon4508 said:


> That's exactly it, I just want to have fun sometimes and not have to worry about cracking my skull because I didn't engage enough at an unexpecting drop. *If you knew some of the drops I'm referring to you would understand.* Also I wanted general consensus on things like contact points and riding styles that is not available elsewhere on the Web. Everyone is focused on high level riding and that's cool, but I'm doing this for leisure (and don't you dare tell me to ski lol) I know I can ride leisurely and have a fast fun ride on alternative boards (taking advantage of the forgiveness to just coast). I longboard, and you have a lot more leniency. I had this same leniency with certain types of snowboards. I should also add that I rode 156 cm camber versus Arbor's 158 cm flat rocker so maybe the 2 cm difference in length made all the difference.


I'll bite. What drops? 

Also, I still think you are throwing around phrases that are meaningless. What does "engage enough at an unexpecting drop" even mean other than that you do not have good enough technique to do whatever maneuver you are thinking about. I'm sorry if I keep referring back to your original post, but the initial claim was that camber is overrated and you specifically referred to the edge hold. Then you later suggested you were catching edges on a cambered board even though you were doing everything right. 

As I said above, if you want to just say you have more fun on a hybrid camber, no problem. But you continue to suggest that a cambered board is not as much as fun, which is purely because of the level of you riding, not anything wrong with the board.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If you can ride, you can ride. Period. A couple of centimeters or camber profile doesn't matter. You can still ride it and ride it well. You'll come to learn what you prefer, but you'll still be able to ride pretty much anything.

Sounds like you just can't ride and you want to blame your equipment. I'm not trying to be an asshole, it's just the truth.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

What "drops" are being referred to also?

Sometimes if I am carving I'll hit a bump in the snow (usually caused by a skier/boarder pushing snow) and it will cause me to lose my edge. Sometimes I can catch it and sometimes I'll lose the edge entirely and wind up on my ass/stomach depending on the carving side. It depends how hard I'm carving and how fast I'm going. If I'm really pushing hard and working in and out of my turns, sometimes it is tough to correct it and the force I'm exerting while turning does not allow me to correct and get my edge. The edge is gone for that second and by the time my edge comes back in contact with the snow, the angle is too great and it slides out. Snow conditions come into play too.

I don't see how a rocker vs. camber would fix that. When you're on edge, you're on edge. If you suddenly lose that edge and drop some amount of inches from where you thought you were, it is going to mess with your balance and the angle of your edge to the snow.


----------



## speeddemon4508 (Mar 21, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> What "drops" are being referred to also?
> 
> Sometimes if I am carving I'll hit a bump in the snow (usually caused by a skier/boarder pushing snow) and it will cause me to lose my edge. Sometimes I can catch it and sometimes I'll lose the edge entirely and wind up on my ass/stomach depending on the carving side. It depends how hard I'm carving and how fast I'm going. If I'm really pushing hard and working in and out of my turns, sometimes it is tough to correct it and the force I'm exerting while turning does not allow me to correct and get my edge. The edge is gone for that second and by the time my edge comes back in contact with the snow, the angle is too great and it slides out. Snow conditions come into play too.
> 
> I don't see how a rocker vs. camber would fix that. When you're on edge, you're on edge. If you suddenly lose that edge and drop some amount of inches from where you thought you were, it is going to mess with your balance and the angle of your edge to the snow.


I had some really good runs on 158 mixed rocker/camber. I tried a 156 camber and caught edges more frequently. I know it seems like I'm being inconsistent but I just wanted to some opinions on some stuff.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> If you can ride, you can ride. Period. A couple of centimeters or camber profile doesn't matter. You can still ride it and ride it well. You'll come to learn what you prefer, but you'll still be able to ride pretty much anything.
> 
> Sounds like you just can't ride and you want to blame your equipment. I'm not trying to be an asshole, it's just the truth.


/endthread

LG pretty much gift wrapped it for you here, you can either accept it and profit or dismiss it.

I wouldnt worry about it too much though, a few more tries and you'll get along with anything you decide to slide down hill with.


----------



## speeddemon4508 (Mar 21, 2015)

ItchEtrigR said:


> linvillegorge said:
> 
> 
> > If you can ride, you can ride. Period. A couple of centimeters or camber profile doesn't matter. You can still ride it and ride it well. You'll come to learn what you prefer, but you'll still be able to ride pretty much anything.
> ...


thanks I'm getting ready to make a lofty investment in a board so appreciate the feedback


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

speeddemon4508 said:


> thanks I'm getting ready to make a lofty investment in a board so appreciate the feedback


I thought you were going to stick to your Arbor rocker...


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

speeddemon4508 said:


> I had some really good runs on 158 mixed rocker/camber. I tried a 156 camber and caught edges more frequently. I know it seems like I'm being inconsistent but I just wanted to some opinions on some stuff.


I was genuinely asking a question and wondering what you meant. How did you catch edges? Where? Why? Same trails? Same spots? Etc.


----------



## speeddemon4508 (Mar 21, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> speeddemon4508 said:
> 
> 
> > I had some really good runs on 158 mixed rocker/camber. I tried a 156 camber and caught edges more frequently. I know it seems like I'm being inconsistent but I just wanted to some opinions on some stuff.
> ...


I fell at three spots on 156 camber that kind of discouraged me. One after a terrain Park attempting to slow down. Another in a flat bank to the side of a run and another going straight down a beginner run. I felt pretty good until catching an edge those three times. I got frustrated and hopped on another board and had some really good runs


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Most of the shitty skid turns I see being done as I ride the lift over the kid friendly mini park are being done on banana looking rocker boards. Don't join them. Ride your camber until you learn to feel the edges. Later, if you decide to ride some new tech boards, you just might have the basic technique you need to avoid looking like shit. If you want to hit big, turn big, and land big, then you're going to need some gaoddamn camber. Caveat: if you routinely ride 12 inches of fresh powder then you need a Fish or something similar as a second board.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

speeddemon4508 said:


> I fell at three spots on 156 camber that kind of discouraged me. One after a terrain Park attempting to slow down. Another in a flat bank to the side of a run and another going straight down a beginner run. I felt pretty good until catching an edge those three times. I got frustrated and hopped on another board and had some really good runs


First off, if you want to hit reset, the thread you should have started is one talking about your skill level and asking for advice on a new board. You still might have taken some shots, but at least you would have gotten the relevant advice from the start. 

Overall I am of two mind about your issues. Hybrid cambers are definitely easier to learn on and it sounds like you are still very much in the beginning of the learning curve. These boards can absolutely be a ton of fun and help avoid some of the discouraging slam sessions we all used to get learning on camber boards. 

OTOH, you can definitely develop some bad techniques. This is especially true if you only take a lesson or two and then go hit the mountain on your hybrid board without taking any more lessons. If you get on a camber board you will definitely get better. It may hurt a bit, but you will be better and that skill will translate to all your other riding.

Ultimately it just depends on how you want to have fun and what fun means to you. All the profiles have their pluses and minuses. 

Good luck.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I ride boards that out float anything, and they are camber. The nose is the important bit, the rest can be what ever you prefer.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

@speeddemon4508: You still haven't answered the question. What drops are you talking about? By the falls you described above, there is no way you're doing any kind of drops.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ETM said:


> I ride boards that out float anything, and they are camber. The nose is the important bit, the rest can be what ever you prefer.


Would you be referring to your (…amazing looking!) custom creations, or does that include regular, retail consumer, non-custom POW decks?

I'm asking because, altho I've never ridden anything even close to as steep and deep as you do, the one time I had my 163W Arbor out in 18"-24" of fresh? It wouldn't stop submarining? (_…it's a directional, tapered, set back deck too!_) :shrug: I didn't have the same problem with either of my shorter, centered stance twins. (...one a CrC, the other Flat-2-raised.)

At the time, I chalked it up to the relative flatness of the runs here and not being able to get enough speed to really float it! (…so not so much blaming the deck as the hill! LoL) 

With both of my true twins staying up and on top without the same issue,.. would you say that my assessment (…blind guess) that lack of steep and speed was the largest contributor to the problem was essentially correct?


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

chrisdude112 said:


> The last paragraph is more true than you think. I ran into like 4 people this year on my RCR just because it stops a little slower than my custom. Once on moguls (my fault) and the other times were just collisions that I couldn't avoid on that board.. It was crowded and I go fast. It was never a problem until this year!


Lawd, you have hit 4 ppl this year? I think you might need some riding lessons as well. You should never hit anyone. I haven't hit anyone since a decade, and I've been at crowded resorts.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm referring to my decks. Nose profile is everything in pow, camber is everything on piste. Get the mix right and boom, best board you will ever ride. 

People who say camber cannot work in pow are just riding boards that arent made for it or throwing out stupid generalisations they read on the net.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Lawd, you have hit 4 ppl this year? I think you might need some riding lessons as well. You should never hit anyone. I haven't hit anyone since a decade, and I've been at crowded resorts.


This is true. You should not be blaming any board for the fact you hit someone.. it would be like telling a cop you hit some other vehicle because you are in a different car than what you are used to driving.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Fielding said:


> Most of the shitty skid turns I see being done as I ride the lift over the kid friendly mini park are being done on banana looking rocker boards. Don't join them. Ride your camber until you learn to feel the edges. Later, if you decide to ride some new tech boards, you just might have the basic technique you need to avoid looking like shit. If you want to hit big, turn big, and land big, then you're going to need some gaoddamn camber. Caveat: if you routinely ride 12 inches of fresh powder then you need a Fish or something similar as a second board.


LOL, I was in Utah recently with my wife, and three dudes came flying by us, making some of the loudest scraping noises, etc, hauling ass. As they passed, my wife asked why their boards were so damn loud, and I pointed out they were all on skate bananas flat basing and skid turning the whole way. Thought it would be hilarious to switch out there boards for full cambered boards and watch them break all their limbs. I know that sounds like a shitty comment, but we were literally on a 20 yard max green trail and these clowns who couldn't ride come flying by skidding their way to the bottom.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

deagol said:


> This is true. You should not be blaming any board for the fact you hit someone.. *it would be like telling a cop you hit some other vehicle because you are in a different car than what you are used to driving.*


Oh,.. IDK? :dunno: You should try going from 70' of big rig, riding 8-10' up in the cab, to 12' of Ford Focus, 6 inches above the road some time! :laugh: (_…feels like I'm out on the freeway in a freakin' "Go Cart!"_) :laugh:

Just kidding of course,..!!  You're absolutely right about that, obviously! If you can't control what your on well enough to avoid a collision,…?  :facepalm1:


----------



## snowbrdr (Oct 18, 2010)

speeddemon4508 said:


> I fell at three spots on 156 camber that kind of discouraged me. One after a terrain Park attempting to slow down. Another in a flat bank to the side of a run and another going straight down a beginner run. I felt pretty good until catching an edge those three times. I got frustrated and hopped on another board and had some really good runs


Hopping on another board and feeling good might have something to do with the setup. 

I have camber, rocker and hybrids. I personally prefer the Hybrid for my riding style but don't catch edges but rarely on any of them. I usually catch edges when my technique or concentration are off, usually standing up too straight or not paying attention to the terrain close enough. Keeping in a good crouch with your knees acting like shock absorbers and keeping constant pressure over the terrain will help keep/maintain an edge. It also helps to maintain better control over the board, not sure why it does but it does, at least for me.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Maybe camber stiffness is wearing out his legs, this getting sloppy.


----------



## aholeinthewor2d (Nov 26, 2014)

I've had a Gnu Carbon credit and used it two full seasons now. I had a Rome which broke right away and it was my first board and I got the shop to switch it for the carbon credit. It was my first board so I didn't think to much of it.

I caught on very quick so I'm sure skating my whole life helped but I've always felt like the ass end wants to wash out very easily or catch and edge. I planned on looking fot a new board and overheard someone at a shop telling someone about the carbon credit BTX and it was the first time I heard someone explain exactly what it felt like to me. The first things he mentioned were catching an edge an the back end wanting to wash out at high speeds.

I've never really researched much about all the different profiles so I'm wondering if anyone else can confirm this stuff about the BTX boards? Would love to get some input

Also my hunt for a new board begins now so I am open to suggestions 100%. East coast riding so mostly hard packed and I love going fast but also have a very big interest in progressing in the park. From the little research I've done it seems regular rocker is the way to go? Also wondering how much the weight limit matters for boards. I'm a short guy about 5' 2" or so but pretty bulky lol..about 180 right now. I def want to stick with 147cm or shorter so it looks like no matter which board I get I will be over the limit. I know this will be good for the park side of the riding..seeing as its hard for me to even flex my boars right now..but concerned how it will affect normal riding.


----------



## snowbrdr (Oct 18, 2010)

aholeinthewor2d said:


> I've had a Gnu Carbon credit and used it two full seasons now. I had a Rome which broke right away and it was my first board and I got the shop to switch it for the carbon credit. It was my first board so I didn't think to much of it.
> 
> I caught on very quick so I'm sure skating my whole life helped but I've always felt like the ass end wants to wash out very easily or catch and edge. I planned on looking fot a new board and overheard someone at a shop telling someone about the carbon credit BTX and it was the first time I heard someone explain exactly what it felt like to me. The first things he mentioned were catching an edge an the back end wanting to wash out at high speeds.
> 
> ...


I've had a carbon credit 153 for about five years and have loved it. A fun board. A 147 sounds short for your weight and I'm wondering if it may be too short for you. This year I went for a Never summer proto 154. Very happy with it too. It's a bit more responsive a better edge control but not a huge difference. This setup is lighter and it really turns on a dime. I am 5'6" and 170.


----------



## hikerman (Jan 28, 2013)

I am 46 years old 5'8" & 175lb. 3 years riding. 
My board is a solomon pule. They said it is a flat board but it has 4mm camber. 
Medium flex. The first year this thing through me hard. Second year not so much. I love it! The top sheet has lots of chips, I earned everyone tomohawking down the hill. LOL . They did say about the board being harder to learn on. But I am a better rider for it ( with still lots to learn )

Know I want to upgrade my board so iam going to stick with camber, and stiffer.


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

Lots of good info so far, I will add what little wisdom I have on the subject. Hint: it really does come down to personal preference.

Camber gives you a longer effective edge, which allows you to carve harder and at higher speeds. You should* also get more energy back from camber when you load up the board for ollies and nollies. However, the longer effective edge makes it more difficult to pivot, as there's more edge in contact with the snow. You will also have to work harder for presses and butters, but I can butter the hell out of my old big, stiff, cambered stick with sharp edges/no bevel. It can be done.

Rockered boards, on the other hand, make presses and pivoting really easy, but at the expense of edging power, since there is less of your edge contacting the snow. Edging power is also heavily influenced by flex profile, which is totally independent of camber profile. As a camber guy, any time I hop on a rockered board (any variation I've ever tried) it feels washy and very low performance until I figure out how to engage the edge to carve properly (usually about half a run). I can always make it carve, but maybe not as well (or as fast) as I want to. I've not yet ridden rocker in pow, but I assume it kicks ass. 

How to adjust:

If you're used to riding rocker and using a lot of pivot to make your turns (and it sounds like you are), you will have to go back and learn how to twist your snowboard to ride camber effectively. You can pivot camber, but it's not effortless like it is on rocker. Camber will also punish you for sloppy pivoting movements and poorly timed edge changes. You have to twist your board to get it to start skidding, spinning, or do anything that can be described as "nimble."


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

aholeinthewor2d said:


> I've had a Gnu Carbon credit and used it two full seasons now. I had a Rome which broke right away and it was my first board and I got the shop to switch it for the carbon credit. It was my first board so I didn't think to much of it.
> 
> I caught on very quick so I'm sure skating my whole life helped but I've always felt like the ass end wants to wash out very easily or catch and edge. I planned on looking fot a new board and overheard someone at a shop telling someone about the carbon credit BTX and it was the first time I heard someone explain exactly what it felt like to me. The first things he mentioned were catching an edge an the back end wanting to wash out at high speeds.
> 
> ...


Really depends on what you want to do in the park. If you're just going to do mostly rails and boxes, maybe a few smaller jumps, then rocker will work fine. If you want to do jumps though, camber will be better for that. Especially on bigger jumps.


----------



## snowbrdr (Oct 18, 2010)

stillz said:


> Lots of good info so far, I will add what little wisdom I have on the subject. Hint: it really does come down to personal preference.
> 
> Camber gives you a longer effective edge, which allows you to carve harder and at higher speeds. You should* also get more energy back from camber when you load up the board for ollies and nollies. However, the longer effective edge makes it more difficult to pivot, as there's more edge in contact with the snow. You will also have to work harder for presses and butters, but I can butter the hell out of my old big, stiff, cambered stick with sharp edges/no bevel. It can be done.
> 
> ...


Between my carbon credit 153 and my NS proto 154, the proto is 1 cm longer but 6 cm more edge as a hybrid. My NS seems to turn even better as well as hold better edge. I think part has to do with the fact that my overall setup on the NS is about 6 oz lighter and the blunted tip reduces swing weight. I am really enjoying this board and is a nice step up for me. So far I am a fan of the CRC hybrid, for my riding style. 

My rocker board was a lot of fun going from learning on a camber board that was maybe a bit too long to learn on at 157, to a 153 rocker which was way more forgiving for an intermediate rider. I just had more fun on it. I can't really say how learning to ride on a rocker would have affected my overall technique because in one way, the camber held me back as a beginner, and that was because some of the really hard falls catching edges affected my confidence and intimidated me on some days.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

snowbrdr said:


> My rocker board was a lot of fun going from learning on a camber board that was maybe a bit too long to learn on at 157, to a 153 rocker which was way more forgiving for an intermediate rider. I just had more fun on it. I can't really say how learning to ride on a rocker would have affected my overall technique because in one way, the camber held me back as a beginner, and that was because some of the really hard falls catching edges affected my confidence and intimidated me on some days.


Next season, I am going to make the leap to a crc board to see if i like the camber or not. I started with rocker, and have continued on with rocker. been on steeps, icy terrain, and hardpack, and other than my first year, I never felt like the edge was going to wash out. Not sur ehow that transition will be as per above. You won't know untill you make the leap and try


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

larrytbull said:


> Next season, I am going to make the leap to a crc board to see if i like the camber or not. I started with rocker, and have continued on with rocker. been on steeps, icy terrain, and hardpack, and other than my first year, I never felt like the edge was going to wash out. Not sur ehow that transition will be as per above. You won't know untill you make the leap and try


But CRC is not camber.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

F1EA said:


> But CRC is not camber.


very true, 
it's Hybrid,

Taking baby steps into the camber thing 

My son really likes his crc (evo mini) so I decided to try one as well (ripsaw)


----------



## snowbrdr (Oct 18, 2010)

larrytbull said:


> Next season, I am going to make the leap to a crc board to see if i like the camber or not. I started with rocker, and have continued on with rocker. been on steeps, icy terrain, and hardpack, and other than my first year, I never felt like the edge was going to wash out. Not sur ehow that transition will be as per above. You won't know untill you make the leap and try


I got a Never Summer Proto HD 154 and I'm really enjoying it. Wonder if I'll ever ride my Carbon Credit again but sentimentally attached to all my stuff, including my Burton Air 157, which I havent ridden in maybe 6-7 years. I would ask if that makes me a hoarder but I doubt many on this forum would agree.

Edit: It seems that more often than not when I get rid of something, I'm sorry for it later.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

I have a crc board that I llove in soft conditions. But it's not stable on hardpack like my camber board is. Rocker under foot is playful and loose. It feels kinda like riding on one of those half bozu ball things, with the round side down. Initiating turns is practically effortless. The camber in the nose and tail (crc) allows for some active engagement of the rails. But that engagement is very much compromised. Crc Is neat because it is very forgiving compared to pure camber, and doesn't skid all over the place like a soft rocker only park board. While you can properly carve a crc board, it's also pretty easy to ride flat and skid in a manner that would likely get you slammed on camber. When the snow is hard and you wanna stay locked into turns, camber is your best friend --provided you know how to ride it. I'm teaching my 8 year old to ride on a camber deck because I want him to start with a good foundation of edge control skills. I feel bad when he slams but I know it's for his own good.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

larrytbull said:


> very true,
> it's Hybrid,
> 
> Taking baby steps into the camber thing
> ...


Yeah it's hybrid, but more importantly, CRC will not "introduce" you to camber. CRC is essentially still rocker... basically, behaves like "a bit less rocker" rather than "closer to camber"


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Yeah it's hybrid, but more importantly, CRC will not "introduce" you to camber. CRC is essentially still rocker... basically, behaves like "a bit less rocker" rather than "closer to camber"



I am not sure I agree with you on this aspect. I specifically went with the ripsaw based on a lot of conversations from quite a few different manufacturers, as well as some people who have ridden a few different versions of crc and rcr.

While i agree that the standard NS profile is more closer to rocker, as well as a few other companies implementaion of crc. the Ripsaw, uses a much more exaggerated camber profile, which makes it more camber dominant than rocker. Now of course take this all with a grain of salt, as I have not had a chance to ride it to see. but I still want to see if i like a bit less rocker. Right now the rocker works well for me,maybe it's just that ignorance is bliss and i don't realize that the other options are better. that is why i am venturing in slightly to a less rocker world and see if i like it at all
:hairy:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I only have the one CrC board and haven't ridden any others of similar profile, so I can only speak to my limited experience. My 2012 Proto seemed plenty stable on hardpack right up until I was regularly hitting speeds in the 40 mph ranges. Then I began to notice a distinct increase in "squirrelliness!" Even so, that was the board I was riding when I cracked my 50mph goal last season. 

It still feels rock solid in soft stuff. Fresh groomers or a couple inches of fresh. Or at slower cruising speeds it still feels very stable. But on the hardpack, moving fast? I can definitely feel it. (...that is not to say that my skill or technique couldn't contribute to that either.) And since that board has been my "go to" fav for the last season n a half? I haven't gotten my full camber Arbor up to those speeds since growing "the pair" I have now that let me go that fast!!  :laugh: So I can't make any claim from personal experience that the Arbor will feel better bombing that fast! Altho, I do assume it will! :dunno:

LarryT,..? Just to have the information and to be absolutely clear (..._and *not* to demean your skills in any way!_) When you say your rocker boards have not felt at all "washy" to you? Can I ask how hard and fast you're pushing them in those conditions? Again, not implying anything! It's only that early on I demo'd a couple of Burton flying V or rocker dominant boards and I had a hell of a time getting them to hold an edge. (...of course that was also back when I was riding my Arbor exclusively, so camber was all I knew!)

I have actually been very anxious to try an rCr profile deck myself. I've just read so much hype about that truley being the best performing blending of the two profiles. (...whatever "best" means!) :laugh:


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> I only have the one CrC board and haven't ridden any others of similar profile, so I can only speak to my limited experience. My 2012 Proto seemed plenty stable on hardpack right up until I was regularly hitting speeds in the 40 mph ranges. Then I began to notice a distinct increase in "squirrelliness!" Even so, that was the board I was riding when I cracked my 50mph goal last season. The Proto is less stiff than the ripsaw, so the squirrel is expected, the ripsaw design is to allow for better control at speed by being stiffer and more dominant camber
> 
> 
> It still feels rock solid in soft stuff. Fresh groomers or a couple inches of fresh. Or at slower cruising speeds it still feels very stable. But on the hardpack, moving fast? I can definitely feel it. (...that is not to say that my skill or technique couldn't contribute to that either.) And since that board has been my "go to" fav for the last season n a half? I haven't gotten my full camber Arbor up to those speeds since growing "the pair" I have now that let me go that fast!!  :laugh: So I can't make any claim from personal experience that the Arbor will feel better bombing that fast! Altho, I do assume it will! :dunno:
> ...


As far a rcr profile
I was looking at that profile alot, but in looking at the boards profile, many of them are not rcr but r/flat/c/flat/r
with lots of flat spots and not much camber. there was camber but very little making them almost like a flat rocker

Given that I am not bombing the mountain at super speeds and i wanted to play with some flatground tricks, butter and such, crc seemed a better profile, I just wanted the C part to be a bit more prominant


as far as skillz
We all know This is only my second and a half year riding, and with my lead knee still a but of a bum I don't bomb the hill
my personal best speed i have measured is in the 35 mph range so not pushing into the 40-50 + zone. 
I s turn the mountain, i dont point and shoot down the fall line (this type of riding seems more suited to full camber or rcr)

remember if the only boards I have ridden is a Rocker variant, full rocker Arbor formula, and flat rocker marhar throwback, and Sims Protocol. Most of these boards are also 158-161 so they are pretty stiff to begin with

but I dont really have the experience to know if they are not as locked in as 
a camber board will be. Ignorance is bliss


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ahh,.. I rode DaveZ's Throwback, but only for a couple of short runs at our local. I liked it, but he had those no highback bindings on it and they pivoted or something when going from edge. I had a bit of trouble with that. But from what I could tell from a few short rides, I thought the edge hold was good on the Marhar!


----------



## snowbrdr (Oct 18, 2010)

larrytbull said:


> As far a rcr profile
> I was looking at that profile alot, but in looking at the boards profile, many of them are not rcr but r/flat/c/flat/r
> with lots of flat spots and not much camber. there was camber but very little making them almost like a flat rocker
> 
> ...


I would agree with you. Others won't, but when you're looking at boards look at the effective edge. There is more edge on a crc than a rocker.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

larrytbull said:


> I am not sure I agree with you on this aspect. I specifically went with the ripsaw based on a lot of conversations from quite a few different manufacturers, as well as some people who have ridden a few different versions of crc and rcr.
> 
> While i agree that the standard NS profile is more closer to rocker, as well as a few other companies implementaion of crc. the Ripsaw, uses a much more exaggerated camber profile, which makes it more camber dominant than rocker. Now of course take this all with a grain of salt, as I have not had a chance to ride it to see. but I still want to see if i like a bit less rocker. Right now the rocker works well for me,maybe it's just that ignorance is bliss and i don't realize that the other options are better. that is why i am venturing in slightly to a less rocker world and see if i like it at all
> :hairy:


I've ridden it, it doesn't feel like camber at all.

It's got its own very distinctive ride.

Even compared to the West, which has the same exaggerated crc.
The RipSaw rides different.

One of the first things I noticed, I couldn't go fast enough, for this board.

It's speed limit was much higher, than my little mtn could generate.

This is the first board that, that's happened too.

Every other board I would get to a certain speed & it would become too sketchy to try & go any faster. 
I'd have to shut fer down.
Now you _are _putting your life on the line.

The RipSaw felt so comfortable at, the most my mtn could offer & I wanted more, the board clearly wanted more.

That thing really is a monster. I thought for sure I would like the West X more, it has all the ingredients I like in a board. Setback, directional. Not twin, haha

But, I hands down, love the RipSaw way more. 

Take into account I road the RipSaw in its ideal conditions.
The West had to ride in the RipSaws ideal conditions, so it was a bit out of it's element.

Both of them though, feel like both the Rocker *& *the camber zones are just much much larger

Hate to tell ya T-bag, you're gonna have to start tellin' people "yeah, I _used _to just do s turns down the mountain, but _now _I point and shoot down the fall line"

Sorry, it's inevitable :hairy:

It's just too comfortable, not to go that fast.


TT


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

timmytard said:


> I've ridden it, it doesn't feel like camber at all.
> 
> It's got its own very distinctive ride.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a first world problem. I am just happy making it down the mountain on my feet, and not on my ass or face.

also pretty sure I don't have your skill set

But maybe just maybe with a little luck, I will be able to make it down the mountain almost as faast as my kid :hairy:

Well I wont know till next season, as my season is done here.
But board is on order and should arrive soon
:snowboard3:

I pulled the trigger earlier than i wanted to because supply in the size i wanted was low.
I still got a decent discount for NS but most likely I would have gotten another 5% if i waited a little more, but i did not want to risk having to pay full price next season


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Burton's pop cam (Process Off-Axis) rode a lot like a flat rocker, maybe it's just their take and how they do it, didn't really see the point. I really wanna get on a Capita profile. I do dig cRc its a sweet ride but I agree with F1EA it's basically a rocker board, once you get that thru your head you can enjoy it for what it is, there's nothing wrong with it. If your on a softer hybrid you gotta be on your A game if you wanna draw pretty lines, that mid rocker naturally wants to pivot since your literally riding half a board when your driving in that front seat.

Camber is where it's at, rocker if you want to loosen it up, hybrid if you want a small riding deck and cam rock if your into new trends. Someone will disagree and that's just snowboarding ain't it? none of us ride exactly the same or prefer the same shit 

What ever happened to that old K2 flatline profile? That felt a lot like camber in its own way.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

TT just gave me more reasons to bump the Ripsaw to the top of my wish list.

I just keep hearing so many good reviews!


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I see so many people saying camber is where it's at now. The marketing has grabbed you and the profile shift to buying new shit is working.

Honestly, CRC is fun, RCR is fun, Flat to rocker is fun, K2 lifted tech is fun, straight camber is fun.

It's all fun. It all has it's applications, IF the profile is done right.

I found Capita to have some of the most fun flat to rocker. I found Lib Tech having the best version of CRC (along with Smokin), I found Burton doing the best full camber stuff, and I liked RCR best on Capita.

All personal preference. But this idea that there is only one way to go is crazy. It's all driven by marketing. I personally think the way to go is to have a quiver that you like for certain conditions and certain moods.

I have a Smokin Team for laid back cruiser days, a Capita BSOD for pow mixed with flying down groomers, a T Rice aggressive freestyle, and going to buy back a Scotty Stevens for ground tricks and dicking with small boxes and rails. Miss that Capita Ultrafear from 2011.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Nolefan2011 said:


> I see so many people saying camber is where it's at now. The marketing has grabbed you and the profile shift to buying new shit is working.
> 
> Honestly, CRC is fun, RCR is fun, Flat to rocker is fun, K2 lifted tech is fun, straight camber is fun.
> 
> ...


 as for capita
I was really looking hard at the capita DOA. 
I just could not get past the top sheet. My wife would never let me bring that in the house

Yeah I know stickers and all, but I hate the sticker look
and i would still have to bring it in house to put stickers on....


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

larrytbull said:


> I am not sure I agree with you on this aspect. I specifically went with the ripsaw based on a lot of conversations from quite a few different manufacturers, as well as some people who have ridden a few different versions of crc and rcr.
> 
> While i agree that the standard NS profile is more closer to rocker, as well as a few other companies implementaion of crc. the Ripsaw, uses a much more exaggerated camber profile, which makes it more camber dominant than rocker. Now of course take this all with a grain of salt, as I have not had a chance to ride it to see. but I still want to see if i like a bit less rocker. Right now the rocker works well for me,maybe it's just that ignorance is bliss and i don't realize that the other options are better. that is why i am venturing in slightly to a less rocker world and see if i like it at all
> :hairy:


Sure it is 
Ride it. Then ride a full camber and come back with your findings.

BTW im not saying the profile is good or bad. Just that it is not camber, doesn't ride like it.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nolefan2011 said:


> I see so many people saying camber is where it's at now. The marketing has grabbed you and the profile shift to buying new shit is working.
> 
> Honestly, CRC is fun, RCR is fun, Flat to rocker is fun, K2 lifted tech is fun, straight camber is fun.
> 
> ...


Not really. The marketting is on all profiles now. Everyone markets their profile, whatever it is. 

Some people like one, some like the other.

I do find that the least amount of marketting goes to camber though. You rarely see anyone (company) call camber anything but. Maybe Lib calls their camber C3BTX or somehing, but those guys are loco.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Nolefan2011 said:


> I see so many people saying camber is where it's at now. The marketing has grabbed you and the profile shift to buying new shit is working.
> 
> Honestly, CRC is fun, RCR is fun, Flat to rocker is fun, K2 lifted tech is fun, straight camber is fun.
> 
> ...


That right there. If it's possible, having a quiver, is really the only way.
There's maybe 4 or 5 boards that any one man needs. 
You don't need more than that.

And you could definitely get away with less.

Personally, I drop whatever the fuck is happening around me when it snows a tonne.

Riding powder, is what I wanna do all day, everyday.

If I could only have one deck.

It would still be a powder specific board.

I don't give a rats ass how it handles on groomers, cat tracks, the park, don't care.
They'll ride good enough, for me(not everyone fits in this category) in all those places.

As long as it fuckin' slays powder, everything else is forgotten.

Cause those are the best days & those are the days I want to have the most fun on.
When I look back on those days, my eyes well up, my stomach starts to churn.
That's how I know, I'm doin' it right.


TT


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

found out this season that a quiver of 2 is all i'm ever gonna need, one regular camber, 1 hybrid rocker/

the camber is for haulin' when it's on-trail only type conditions, the hybrid is for the other 90% of the time


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

CassMT said:


> found out this season that a quiver of 2 is all i'm ever gonna need, one regular camber, 1 hybrid rocker/
> 
> the camber is for haulin' when it's on-trail only type conditions, the hybrid is for the other 90% of the time


pretty much this... except add a splitboard.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

yup, thinking of a split-kit for my trad cam this spring(now) and a new something cambered for next year...


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

If you want to avoid doing the split yourself, there are some great sales on splits right now, 
Venture Snowboards - Sale

I was way too intimidated to try a "do it yourself" split. But if you can do something like that, that's really cool, too.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

my buddy just split his old deck, turned out great, gonna steal his jig, tablesaw and erythinng he learned from doing his! it is a bit scary though, i do love my board, we been thru some shit, now i'm gonna tablesaw it from end to end, hah


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

F1EA said:


> Not really. The marketting is on all profiles now. Everyone markets their profile, whatever it is.
> 
> Some people like one, some like the other.
> 
> I do find that the least amount of marketting goes to camber though. You rarely see anyone (company) call camber anything but. Maybe Lib calls their camber C3BTX or somehing, but those guys are loco.



Not a chance. We just went through the rocker revolution about 7-8 years ago, and it finishing with gullwing profiles to bring slight camber into the equation, with now a marketing push back to building more camber dominant profiles and every board company pushing more and more out in that direction.

For Capita the DBX, DOA, Outsiders

For Lib - C3 concepts

For Burton - S rocker

ETC ETC ETC. Every company made their run and money off rocker 4-8 years ago, people were getting bored, needed something new to ride, manufactures needed something new to sell, BOOM, RCR and like profiles all over the place. Yes comes out of nowhere with nothing but RCR. K2 has to create something camber like so they come out with lifted. Burton revives camber with their S rocker series in their Family Trees.

This isn't the end game. It will go back to rocker marketed differently with some tweaks in 3-5 years.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

CassMT said:


> yup, thinking of a split-kit for my trad cam this spring(now) and a new something cambered for next year...


I've got a split for sale if you're interested. I'll cut you a deal.

Wife is preggo. That shit is official now.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> I've got a split for sale if you're interested. I'll cut you a deal.
> 
> Wife is preggo. That shit is official now.


congrats !!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

seems they've turned board shapes completely inside out, and now we're coming full circle back to camber (including all the tech that's been learned along the way)... awesome


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

deagol said:


> congrats !!


Yeah, definitely wasn't planned but she was always adamant that she wanted one. Looks like she wins. That's the way it usually works.

I've been teetering on completely calling it quits in the BC for the last year or so and that confirmation pushes me over the edge. I'm done. For now... maybe that'll change down the road but for now I'm done.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

CassMT said:


> seems they've turned board shapes completely inside out, and now we're coming full circle back to camber (including all the tech that's been learned along the way)... awesome


I think it's all fluid. I've had fun on boards of all camber profiles. Some days I'll tell you that RCR is the bees knees and that's where it's at. Other days I'll tell you that CRC is where it's at.

I'll tell you this, if Never Summer would make a stiffer version of The West, that's it. That's the one. I LOVE The West, but there's certain times when you wish it was a little stiffer and a little more damp. My suggestion to them has been to take the old Heritage core, throw it in The West mold and call it a day. I really think that's the ticket for me. If I can't convince them to make it a production model maybe I can convince them to make me a one off.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Yeah, definitely wasn't planned but she was always adamant that she wanted one. Looks like she wins. That's the way it usually works.
> 
> I've been teetering on completely calling it quits in the BC for the last year or so and that confirmation pushes me over the edge. I'm done. For now... maybe that'll change down the road but for now I'm done.


Congrats... 
In few more years we will see you post some videos of your grom. Killing it in the pow:hairy:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> I've got a split for sale if you're interested. I'll cut you a deal.
> 
> Wife is preggo. That shit is official now.


can't get anything 'new' now, you know how it goes.. or rather, you are about to find out, haha, congrats!


----------

